# New 622 Software coming tomorrow (5/31).... (Bay area people read this!!!)



## Wrecker06 (May 23, 2006)

Because I've been a thorn in their sides regarding picture quality on NBC and Audio on ABC, a rep from the Uplink group called me this morning and said that they're releasing new software tomorrow that should fix the ABC audio sync issues.

She also said for those of us in the Bay Area that only a few people have been complaining to them about the NBC choppiness and herky jerky picture quality. So if you're in the Bay Area and are having the choppiness and pq issues on KNTV HD (channel 11), send an email to [email protected] and [email protected]. The girl I spoke with this morning said she would open a ticket to track how many people are complaining about it.

Ya know I really have to say that if you want something done w/out having to explain to mindless csr's, those two email addresses really get the job done!!!

Make it a great day!


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Uplink Group? It is possible when she was referring to new software it might be new software in the uplink mechanism not the 622. Was she specific that the software released would be 622 software?


----------



## Wrecker06 (May 23, 2006)

She said my name is ______, I'm with the Dish Network Uplink group and I'm responding to your emails regarding the picture quality issues you're having on ABC and NBC HD stations.

She said "your 622 will receive new software tomorrow that will fix the ABC audio sync issues." She went on to say that only a few people in the bay area have been complaining about the NBC picture quality and that she was going to open a ticket to track how many people are affected based on emails to the two email address I mentioned above

I'll be happy to give anyone her email address and phone number if you message or email me. But I don't want to put it on here and flood her with phone calls.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Don't put a phone number or contact information. I will have to remove it.  I was just wanting to make the point that if she was from the uplink group she might have been referring to a software upgrade in the uplink software not on the 622 itself. I really don't want everyones hopes to raise and then when it does not happen tomorrow come crashing down.


----------



## Wrecker06 (May 23, 2006)

no worries. I was just relaying what she said.


----------



## joebird (Sep 15, 2003)

Could it be related to the (rumored) new HD channels?


----------



## dave1234 (Oct 9, 2005)

joebird said:


> Could it be related to the (rumored) new HD channels?


Not likely. Adding channels is not generally dependent on S/W version. However the new channels are rumored to be available the first part of June, so the two could coincide.


----------



## Paradox-sj (Dec 15, 2004)

I wonder how many E* HD customer are the Bay Area actually and actually watch the HD channels since OTA is preaty good here.

I sent an email to dishquality and recieved what seemed to be a canned responce. They said they new what the casue was and would be fixing it in the future. 

NBC/KNTV 11 is unwatchable and the audio sync issue is on all 4 of the stations. I cant see how they can not know even if no one complains.


----------



## LG811User (Jan 12, 2005)

I can't OTA because I'm in the mountains. I agree that KNTV is unwatchable. Hope the new code fixes the lip synch.


----------



## Wrecker06 (May 23, 2006)

Everyone in the Bay Area needs to email [email protected] and [email protected] to let them know that you're affected by KNTV picture quality. The more people that make a stink, the quicker it gets fixed.


----------



## tomcrown1 (Jan 16, 2006)

where is the software upgrade???


----------



## dave1234 (Oct 9, 2005)

tomcrown1 said:


> where is the software upgrade???


Could be tomorrow, could be next week, could be next month. But we do know it's coming...


----------



## joebird (Sep 15, 2003)

Also, as mentioned, the tech could have been referring to an upgrade to software at the uplink, not necessarily software on our STBs.


----------



## datwell (Jan 26, 2005)

It would be great if it helped the Washington, DC HD locals too!

--Doug


----------

